# Anyone using Adobe Muse beta web design?



## Raymee (Apr 28, 2007)

Anyone trying the Adobe Muse beta trial for web design? 

After a week of fooling with it, I'm dumping clunky/boxy Godaddy and rolling with it. 

If you already know some Adobe products, the interface is familiar, one less button structure to learn and know in a tech-heavy world.

It looks like going with Adobes Business Catalyst would be natural for hosting/ecommerce, anyone already using this as well?


----------



## DownToEarth (Aug 28, 2011)

That looks very interesting, kinda weird I always wondered why there wasn't already something like this from adobe, forced myself to learn a lot of code, I'll definitely check this out, but I've been so accustomed to coding I sort of like it now.


----------

